# October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (23 September 2013)

Good morning everyone, and welcome to the October 2013 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

This month's stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade  in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

Starting from the October 2013 competition, I have reduced the minimum number of posts required to qualify for the competition from 25 to 10. It is my hope that this will increase participation. It doesn't take long to reach 10 posts, so if you're interested in entering the competition, start posting today! 

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 10 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between October 1 and October 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Monday, September 30 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Joe Blow (23 September 2013)

Just a reminder to those entering to please post a brief reason explaining why you chose that particular stock. One or two sentences is enough, although more is always welcome.

Many thanks!


----------



## Shaker (23 September 2013)

Hi

EHL - Potential trend reversal on 30/8 confirmed 2/9. Trade entry was planned for breakout of trend line. That was on the 3/9. entry on the 4/9.

I was lucky that reversal occurred on the first day of this comp. I see the stock peaked at 29c and now has formed a triangle.  A large number of shares were bought after close. Will be an interesting week to see if this stock can hold on to the lead in this comp.

Shaker


----------



## Shaker (23 September 2013)

Shaker said:


> Hi
> 
> EHL - Potential trend reversal on 30/8 confirmed 2/9. Trade entry was planned for breakout of trend line. That was on the 3/9. entry on the 4/9.
> 
> ...




Hi JB

Can you delete these 2 posts. I posted in the wrong thread

Soz
Shaker


----------



## drillinto (23 September 2013)

SYR >> http://www.syrahresources.com.au/

Top graphite project in Mozambique, austral Africa.

Current price: 2.42
Price target: 3.25
*************


----------



## Purple XS2 (23 September 2013)

*AHZ* - my perennial favourite. They've announced a Rights issue today (at the slightly startling low buy-in of 0.05c), which saw a sharp drop from 0.085 to under 0.07 before stabilising for the day at 0.073.

While that saw quite a bit of tooth-gnashing, seeing as I recently topped up at 0.09, I'm returning to sanguinuity: this stock will rebound pretty fast once the dust settles. Its had quite a bit of spruiking lately, so I'm assuming there's many eyes on this one, even if it is a biotech with a market cap (at today's SP) of under $75 mil.

There's a bit more settling to be done on Wednesday, because then the shares are quoted EX rights entitlements (rights are pro-rata at 1 right for 5 held).

So come months end, SP will quite possibly be 0.07 or under. A pretty reliable base for a spring-back, IMHO.

DYOR, and good luck to all in the comp.

P.


----------



## Mickel (23 September 2013)

LNC again please Joe. It's been disappointing over the last 2 months with a lack of information on new oil wells in the Gulf Coast of USA. Hopefully this will be reversed in October with successful new wells, possibly including a sub salt well that potentially is a "gusher".
We could also have some good news on the shale oil JV in Sth Aust.


----------



## Assasin (23 September 2013)

AOK please Joe.

Fantastic rise in production, well funded, consistently placing new wells into production per month.
Management under-selling but over- delivering.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 September 2013)

COF  A great company with onshore and overseas assets for a recovery.

gg


----------



## Iggy_Pop (23 September 2013)

AVB, one of my favorites. Waiting for an announcement on 12ml of funding which is supposed to be this month. I think it may slip to October based on the annual report out today. Copper /Gold and with funding, soon to be a producer and a rerating of SP.


----------



## bigdog (24 September 2013)

FAR 
FAR Limited is the largest holder of exploration licences of any ASX listed oil and gas entity in Africa and has first mover advantage.

Kenya
FAR holds two highly prospective licences with strong farm-out potential in the heart of the Lamu Basin. Kenya's exciting and fast emerging oil and gas margin is drawing the attention of major international players, with close to 100% exploration success in the region and neighbouring areas.

Senegal
With high impact billion barrel potential targets, operator status and a large equity position, FAR is highly leveraged for success in Senegal. Offering world class oil accumulations, deepwater exploration activity in the West African region continues to gain momentum.

Guinea Bissau
Containing an existing oil discovery in shallow water, FAR's offshore Guinea-Bissau blocks offer considerable potential. Exploration and appraisal drilling is likely in 2013, supported by encouraging 3D seismic acquired across the Sinapa discovery and numerous large prospects and leads


----------



## gerkin02 (24 September 2013)

Ill go with TPD(Talon Petroleum) again thanks Joe.

A successful flow from the Bonner 1H well would be transformational for the company.


----------



## SilverRanger (24 September 2013)

SLR thanks, gold stocks in general are getting beaten hard, it might be time for a come back in October!


----------



## tigerboi (24 September 2013)

ORL oroton thx joe

tigerboi


----------



## burglar (24 September 2013)

RDM RedMetal again this month, thanks Joe!

Has been well beaten down. 
Fundamentally unchanged, it should come back into favour. 

Sooner or later, ... sooner or later!


----------



## stickman (25 September 2013)

Hi anp for me  see chart below

thanks


----------



## Tyler Durden (25 September 2013)

PAA please.

Currently researching drug to suppress a variety of cancer cell lines, recently appointed a Dr Roger Aston who is supposed to be quite reputable in the field.


----------



## pixel (25 September 2013)

I'll try *MYG *again, thanks Joe.
Some people say gold will rally in October; not sure if they're right, but if they are, MYG's retracement should not drop below the 50% mark (3.8c) of the recent trading range and run back above the recent 5.2c High. (I hold already and shall keep a keen eye on it.)


----------



## Sdajii (25 September 2013)

PYM

My main reason for choosing it is that someone beat me to TPD (good pick, gerkin!), but PYM is sitting around its lowest point for a long time at a small fraction of the price it was not so long ago, and any good news about one of its shoddy wells or plans for the next one is likely to cause a bit of excitement.


----------



## jonnycage (26 September 2013)

DTQ drill torque

major buy out looming

JC


----------



## Shaker (27 September 2013)

Hi

DML for me currently hitting all time lows on lowering volume. Looking for a break above .105c on short term downtrend line. 1st Target .145c, Break of Trendline at .15c 2nd target .25c.

Lets see if it happens.




Shaker


----------



## noco (27 September 2013)

PRR for me thanks Joe.

PRR are now into the clinical trials with their C-VAC for cervical cancer.


----------



## Crows (28 September 2013)

I'll go with TPT this month.

They have a large chunk of options expiring by the end of October but I'll take a punt that the government approval will be before then, making the oppies have little effect and the SP will go up.. If not, I know what I'll be choosing in November!


----------



## cynic (28 September 2013)

RMS again thanks Joe. 

That friend of mine is still invested in this one. (Yes, a whole month has gone by and we're still friends! Incredible I know - but true!)


----------



## Crom (28 September 2013)

AVQ thanks Joe.

Decision pending with much rumour re the outcome.  However a favourable result in some form should re rate this stock.

I am unsure why Tyler did not pick this again.

Good luck Pixel with Myg.  It needs some news badly.

Crom


----------



## nulla nulla (28 September 2013)

I'll run with *GPT*this month thanks Joe. I feel that GPT is out of synch with the market and is due for a significant rebound.


----------



## noirua (29 September 2013)

Triton Minerals TON, very much the nearology stock to Syrah Resources SYR for carbon in Mozambique. Expecting results shortly on particular drilling at TMBC009 in the Cobra Plains for 109m of continuous drill width graphite.


----------



## jancha (29 September 2013)

VMT Thanks Jo.
Like the support around the 2.5c with the charts of late. VMT stores going up in China producing more and more electronic scooters it cant be a bad thing for the fundamentals. Currently only the 4 stores in China completed but a further six aren't that far away and with the government concerns over pollution and the banning of petrol driven bikes this should accelerate growth.


----------



## kenny (29 September 2013)

*HTA *Hutchison Telecoms for me thanks Joe.

Looking forward to a rerating with the prospect of some additional funding being injected into the Vodafone operation by the parent group after their sale of Verizon Wireless.

Cheers,

kenny


----------



## Gundini (30 September 2013)

IDC (Indochine) please Joe.

A company who has plenty of Gold in the ground, and has spent a lot of time dealing with the long term ramifications of distributing a share of profits to traditional land owners. 

I don't really expect them to do much during this short competition timeframe, but a great longer term risk/reward stock if anybody cares to do some research.


----------



## Anmar (30 September 2013)

Joe,

I will have a shot at ARH and see what Clive can come up with.


----------



## basilio (30 September 2013)

Could I have MHM please joe.

I think it will have to  turn up at some stage if/when its production processes are sorted out


----------



## skc (30 September 2013)

ABQ thanks Joe.

A business priced as a shell.


----------



## mr. jeff (30 September 2013)

MBE please Joe

"A company that enables reach and transactions with consumers on their mobile 
devices that result in direct (m-payments) or indirect (m-marketing) 
monetisation"

Based on technicals but they are in a great area (mobile payment processing) that is growing quickly and has plenty of potential; particularly in growth areas. Someone big may also just swoop in as well.


----------



## jbocker (30 September 2013)

MBN thanks Joe. If it is still a viable listing at the end of the day according the competition rules (above 1c). Anticipating some bounce back after a smashing for the last two days.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 September 2013)

CAJ thanks Joe.

Healthcare/biomeds only sector that looks ok at the mo.


----------



## Nortorious (30 September 2013)

OZL for me thanks Joe.

I have been tracking this one for awhile and watching it move sideways in a trading range. Jumped out of the trading range today...


----------



## peter2 (30 September 2013)

*BOL* please Joe.

1. ASX market (XAO) is going up.
2. BOL is relatively stronger than XAO (RSC(34). 
3. BOL in weekly up trend (5,15 ema - green background)
4. BOL in daily up trend (10,30d ema - green)

Business should improve with improving eco outlook and construction.


----------



## Country Lad (30 September 2013)

*PNL* thanks Joe, firstly because I like the chart, secondly because their coal purchases may just work out and thirdly because there has not been even one post about it.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Accumulator (30 September 2013)

My first entry in the comp Joe is BDR. Has had a good run of late which is a bit of a concern for the next month but gold is still volatile and BDR is a low cost producer. If the ASX continues its run and gold price increases, I think it can continue its momentum.

thanks
AJ


----------



## explod (30 September 2013)

Ccu thanks joe.

As with last month, looking for a spike in the silver price.


----------



## Buckfont (30 September 2013)

I'll give Fertoz, FTZ a go thanks Joe. Early days for this company and since it only listed on Sept. 2nd. It has had a meteoric ride.

Strong Canadian and Aust phosphate holdings and no debt. Had looked at it prior to the IPO and wanted to pick it for Sept. comp. but those two days......! Lets see.


----------



## bathuu (30 September 2013)

I will go with *EGO* again. I have been waiting this one's ego to kick in


----------



## richbb (30 September 2013)

I'll try SWE(Swala Energy) this time, Joe. Swala Energy Limited is an Australian independent oil and gas exploration company actively exploring the East African Rift System. Swala currently holds substantial equity in assets in Tanzania and Kenya and has an active business development program in Sub-Saharan Africa. Check up at Swala Energy
http://www.swala-energy.com/

It is a relatively new company, listed on ASX at 18/4/13. It's moving up from low of 0.11 @27/5/13, with today's close at 0.225. It is in the up trend, with a target of 0.27 at 31/10/13, up 20%!

My 2nd choice is NEN, 3rd CCV.

Thanks


----------



## rcm617 (30 September 2013)

NEN again please Joe.
Encountered three reservoirs of gas, then encountered a gas kick in 105. Sidetracking this well now to obtain wireline logs.
Spudding of 120 should commence any day now.


----------



## VSntchr (30 September 2013)

MNW

Could go anywhere over the next month so just throwing it out there.
Has just won a couple of big contracts (MYOB being one and Bank of New Zealand the other)...so a few more could send it in a northerly direction 

Not currently holding but certainly watching!


----------



## craigj (30 September 2013)

AXE   selecting again

one of the highest grade of graphite projects in the world


----------



## Paavfc (30 September 2013)

ENR , Cu results due very soon...


----------



## robusta (30 September 2013)

EMM this time please Joe, because that is where the dart landed. It has got to be better than my usual picks.


----------



## pavilion103 (30 September 2013)

ACL. Hoping for a break from consolidation.

Plus I've injured my ACL 4 times lol!


----------



## trillionaire#1 (30 September 2013)

AUQ -(Alara Resources) for me thanks Joe.

Has been bouncing around at 4 cent lows for a couple of months.

Alara is now focusing on its Saudi projects and with a monthly cash spend of $280k
will have enough working capital for the next 2 years.

The company is also divesting its assets in Oman with several parties currently in due diligence.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 October 2013)

Before I close this thread for good, I just wanted to thank everyone for outlining their reason(s) for choosing their particular stock.

Many people put in *a lot* of effort, including posting charts and giving detailed analysis of their stock's potential.

I am very impressed, and look forward to next month's competition entry thread. The detail included makes it much more interesting reading.

Many thanks everyone!


----------

